# How to dump 3DS Games?



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 17, 2012)

How?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Why? it's not like you can use 3DS rom dumps.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 17, 2012)

Build a dumper.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 17, 2012)

If you have to ask, you'll never be able to do it. Hell we don't even know if the dumps we do have are legit or dumped properly since we have no way to test. 

TL;DR We don't know, and there's no point.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 17, 2012)

What if the secret to playing ROM backups was something super obvious that everyone overlooked?


----------



## frogboy (Aug 17, 2012)

You do it like the other teams have been doing it, silly.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 17, 2012)

TyBlood13 said:


> Why? it's not like you can use 3DS rom dumps.



I wanted to know how


----------



## Cyan (Aug 17, 2012)

It requires a special hardware which power the cartridge, and scan all of the ROM (Read Only Memory chipset) content.
They didn't release the plan to create this hardware to the public (they only gave it to other release teams).

Here you can see few tools (to make the dumper) created and used by Legacy, the first team which released a 3DS ROM


----------



## kingcolex (Aug 18, 2012)

Cyan said:


> It requires a special hardware which power the cartridge, and scan all of the ROM (Read Only Memory chipset) content.
> They didn't release the plan to create this hardware to the public (they only gave it to other release teams).
> 
> Here you can see few tools (to make the dumper) created and used by Legacy, the first team which released a 3DS ROM


Honestly now if they built all this and went through all the work you'd think they would get a gamefly pass for 15USD a month and dump every game.


----------



## plasmareshiram (Aug 19, 2012)

is there a emulator to the 3DS????


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2012)

plasmareshiram said:


> is there a emulator to the 3DS????


http://gbatemp.net/topic/297281-nothing-plays-3ds-roms-3ds-still-not-hacked/


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 19, 2012)

Can we send this to the EoF?
@[member='Vulpes Abnocto']


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Can we send this to the EoF?
> @[member='Vulpes Abnocto']



Why yes, I believe we can!


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh goodie i can troll this forum without reprehension now. 
Inb4Hadrianturnsthisintoasuperherothread.


----------



## plasmareshiram (Aug 19, 2012)

ah well i got a "3DS emulator" but idk what to do with it and the creator said if u plug in the cartridge into the pc then it will load that


----------



## Cyan (Aug 19, 2012)

plasmareshiram said:


> ah well i got a "3DS emulator" but idk what to do with it and the creator said if u plug in the cartridge into the pc then it will load that


You need this graphic card, you plug the cartridge in the top left pins.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread tells me something..


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 19, 2012)

This got EoF'd eh?
I take back my old answer.

You can dump 3ds roms in just 6 simple steps
Draw a ritual circle
Place 3ds game and microsd card in ritual circle
Obtain a lamb or other animal for sacrifice
Purge the sacrifice of its blood
Poor the blood into the circle
Wait for the powers that be to transfer the 3ds rom to your microsd card
☠Warning Your 3ds game will be destroyed in the process☠​

Restrictions apply results may vary. We do not take responsibility for any demons summoned using this rom dumping technique. Side effects include; getting sent to jail, getting put into an asylum, loss of hair, loss of friends, loss of life, nausea, diarrhea, heartburn, and irreversible death.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 19, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> This got EoF'd eh?
> I take back my old answer.
> 
> You can dump 3ds roms in just simple steps
> ...




*has lambs for sale*

....no, really, I do.


----------



## FailName (Aug 19, 2012)

Or you could just use a dump truck.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think you chew them up and go pooo


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cyan said:


> It requires a special hardware which power the cartridge, and scan all of the ROM (Read Only Memory chipset) content.
> They didn't release the plan to create this hardware to the public (they only gave it to other release teams).
> 
> Here you can see few tools (to make the dumper) created and used by Legacy, the first team which released a 3DS ROM



Thanks a lot.
Question answered, Thread Closed


----------



## Man18 (Aug 19, 2012)

Or is it? Dunt dunt dunnnnnnn


----------



## Cyan (Aug 19, 2012)

Man18 said:


> Or is it? Dunt dunt dunnnnnnn
> will cyan finally tell the truth that is loves black ice?


Where does it come from? First time reading something related to Black Ice
I have a secret lover?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 19, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Question answered, Thread Closed


No.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot.
> ...



Is it against rules to say Fuck you?


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > StanScheler said:
> ...


No. It just makes you look silly.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



Its great that it makes me look like a town


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2012)

Suddenly this thread became full of tears.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 19, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > StanScheler said:
> ...


...
A town?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silly,_Belgium


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 19, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > StanScheler said:
> ...


I beg you don't cry ;O;


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 19, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



U really hurt my feelings u know?
I am requesting a hug


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 20, 2012)

No Hug,No Love,No Thread.
Close it already.
And sorry for double post.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 20, 2012)

i was expecting hadrian turn this into a superhero thread...
but i got something better.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay! My idea was accepted!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 20, 2012)

Use the "report" button on posts or threads you want to bring to a moderator's attention.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 20, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Use the "report" button on posts or threads you want to bring to a moderator's attention.


Not on a stupid post moved to the EoF, His Jimmies are rustled


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 20, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> No Hug,No Love,No Thread.
> Close it already.
> And sorry for double post.




*chuckle* 
Alright alright, 
we just wanted to have some fun with ya.

Thread closed at OP's request.


----------

